# Sticky  Forum Privacy



## SusieRainbow

May I request that we respect each others privacy here on the forum ?
Many people post information on here that they don't share with family or friends and like to feel they have some anonymity.

Please do not send e-mails to other members without discussion and agreement through personal messaging or in posts, this can feel quite invasive. E-mail addresses are confidential and should not be publicly available or misused.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Just a reminder about forum. privacy. Please be careful not to disclose personal information about other users.


----------

